

15 Incredibly Creative Resumes - onosendai
http://www.demilked.com/creative-resumes/

======
SenorWilson
If I were an employer these would make me laugh and annoy me.

------
mnicole
Most of these do more to underscore the lack of creativity in the candidate
than it does to emphasize it.

